# 312mm brake upgrade mk6 golf



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

Ive seen it discussed for every other generation of vw/audi, but I cant seem to find anything on upgrading a mk6. 

I own a 2011 Golf TDI, which has 288mm rotors. 312mm rotors are on mk6 GTI, Jetta 2.0T, and JSW.

Any chance I could Just use 312mm rotors, carriers, and pads from any one of those models? If that's the case, when it comes time to do brakes, that's the way I want to go. I could go for a set of bright red GTI calipers, but my wallet is telling me not to do that :banghead:

Anyone out there done it to their mk6 Golf/Jetta? Is it possible?


----------



## dterry1982 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes that works. ECS and others sell kits to do just that. Make sure they will clear your wheels though. Not sure if GTI brakes clear 16" wheels if you have them


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I upgraded to GTI brakes on my MKV Rabbit...they just fit into 16" wheels. I bought a complete set of front GTI brakes on the Vortex Classifieds for $400...never used, calipers,pads, carriers and rotors! :thumbup: On the fronts that's all you need..the rear upgrade requires you to change (or cut up ) the dust shields....to do that you need to pull the stub axles...and that requires an 18mm triple square bit..replace axle bolts they are "stretch torqued one time use" bolts..sure don't want to stess risk fracture from reusing old bolts..rear wheel falling off screws up your handling big time!


----------

